# Blue Hour scenes



## Aglet (Aug 30, 2014)

on a late evening drive home in Alberta, conditions were right for a lovely ground fog to form. Wasn't equipped for night shooting, tripod was at home, but still managed to get a few variations of a fog-shrouded pastoral scene with enough color left in the sky to create an interesting silhouette of a lone tree. This was my favorite of the group. 

The camera direction was NNW almost an hour after sunset.
Hand-held, 200mm with VR, 3200 ISO, 1/6 th second at f/4.5 = sharp enough. 
Minimal processing via ACR from raw.
Full EXIF is included in the image.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2014)

I really like this picture. Nicely done Aglet.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 30, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Nicely done Aglet.


Thanks.
I might get all photoshop on it tho, if I get motivated. because of obstacles I was not able to position myself exactly where I wanted to be to juxtapose the foreground and background elements into better positions. So I may be tempted to move some things to create a better overall balance. but I was happy to get something decent as a starting point.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 30, 2014)

One quick one out of a batch being processed from earlier this year - Memorial Day Weekend in Northern Minnesota.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this counts as a blue hour shot. Taken late in November two years ago, it wasn't even 8 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2014)

Some clouds above Westgate bay in Southeast England. Wish I'd had an ND filter to get a bit more blur.


----------

